# Root-Bound?



## pranicfever (May 2, 2006)

what are the side effects on a plant that is becoming rootbound??

 i can never seem to find a clear def. on this...


----------



## Mutt (May 2, 2006)

Stunted growth.

Constantly thirsty.

Leaves droop. due to not enough water because the plant is taking up as much as it can.

I let my mothers get  a little (3 gallon bucket) rootbound to stunt growth. but even then its a PITA.


----------



## pranicfever (May 2, 2006)

Ok well than that explains that problem... will the leaves possibly brown a little bit in the process??


----------

